
The Node.js World Is Imploding - awb
https://theoutline.com/post/2206/the-node-js-code-of-conduct-diversity-tech
======
th1nkdifferent
Everyones getting tired of diversity talk ALL THE TIME. Talk about the
technology for cryin' out loud!

------
nailer
Article is massively editorialised.

Here is the full unedited complaint about Rod:
[http://archive.is/h6lem](http://archive.is/h6lem)

Here is the full unedited complaint about Ashley:
[https://archive.is/UUYwt](https://archive.is/UUYwt)

The largest of the three items against Rod - and the only one to do with
diversity - was that Rod linked to a Quilette article about codes of conduct
on Twitter
[https://twitter.com/rvagg/status/887652116524707841](https://twitter.com/rvagg/status/887652116524707841)
.

People looked at Ashley's tweets for comparison - generally people are allowed
to have personal politics, but if they aren't, 'kill all men' isn't a good
thing to tweet
[https://twitter.com/ag_dubs/status/761962956431187968](https://twitter.com/ag_dubs/status/761962956431187968)
\- and this is described by his article as some kind of inappropriate
'hostile' 'dredging'? Ashley is an _excellent_ contributor to both node and
rust, and is pissed off about sexism for legitimate reasons, but she has
indisputably tweeted sexist things that violate the CoC (if the CoC does
indeed apply to Twiter) - even if they're responding to sexism with sexism.

Node isn't imploding. A small and very vocal group of people hate Rod because
they don't like his politics and dislike the decision.

~~~
probably_wrong
FYI, I don't get a full, unedited complaint. In the version I got, it reads

> Note: the specific list of issues has been removed at the request of several
> core collaborators who felt that listing the issues was not fair to Rod

~~~
nailer
Fixed the link to point to an older version. Thanks for letting me know.

------
dojovader
First world problems. Let's just stick to building things getting tired of
hearing diversity in every section, it's getting quite boring.

------
nevon
Can we just build things, please?

~~~
flukus
No, once you let the SJW's in and let them weaponize personal politics this is
the result. Everyone that asked "what's so objectionable about a code of
conduct?" now has their answer.

